# Any value for Yamaha Eolla stuff?



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I was given some archery gear and i am not up to date on any desirability or value. I do know that there are Yamaha collectors but i know nothing on what is actively sought after and what is parts etc. 

Have an Eolla riser (no grip) with standard size 3 limb insert. Riser is 25.5 from end to end. Yamaha rest and EX plunger. Condition is ok with paint missing in places. 









Yamaha URS stab system ( Un-resonant) 

I have never heard of the stabs.






















Eolla Ceramic limbs 43-42lbs medium. 








I would assume mid 30# range is the preferred vs 40# range. 

Any value on these? 

Personally all this predates my archery info. I will list these and some other items once i have an idea of its value and if its worth listing or not. 


Chris


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

There are still a few of us who likes the old Yamaha stuff. I'd be interested in buying the stabilizers that you have. Please pm me when you get the chance.



Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

There is a following for old Yamaha

The whole set can easily be sold above $500 if u have the right buyer


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

The bow is what it is - you can find plenty of info on the bay etc regarding value. Without a grip it might be a hard sell ... unless you find a collector with spares.

The stabilisers are more boutique, the URS where used by Korean women to win several Olympic medals ~ from memory I’d say gold and silver in Barcelona and gold in Atlanta. They were stiff and a bit different as they had mass weighting in the rod. Generally you didn’t see many around as they were horribly expensive. More than double the cost of Easton ACE in the UK and special order only. The draw back was that they worked very well in some bows and were horrible on others. Shame these have what looks like Easton weights rather than Yamaha- that probably means that the m6 threads have been forced to take 1/4”. The v-bar is even more unusual, I’ve actually never seen one outside a Yamaha catalogue :smile: it’s a bit tatty but also in the rare as hens teeth.

So As a package, it’s probably worth quite a lot if you are prepared to be patient and wait for a collector. Why people collect old bows I have no idea but they do! Some even shoot them... I’m not that brave :mg:

Stretch


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

UK_Stretch said:


> The stabilisers are more boutique, the URS where used by Korean women to win several Olympic medals ~ from memory I’d say gold and silver in Barcelona and gold in Atlanta. They were stiff and a bit different as they had mass weighting in the rod. Generally you didn’t see many around as they were horribly expensive. More than double the cost of Easton ACE in the UK and special order only. The draw back was that they worked very well in some bows and were horrible on others. Shame these have what looks like Easton weights rather than Yamaha- that probably means that the m6 threads have been forced to take 1/4”. The v-bar is even more unusual, I’ve actually never seen one outside a Yamaha catalogue :smile: it’s a bit tatty but also in the rare as hens teeth.
> 
> Stretch


I had a feeling the stabs were were any value might be. 

The URS short rods still are really small threads on the end. I couldnt figure out how anything attached to it. 










The two silver 8 inch stabs with damper and weights, i think are doinker. They i think were used because the URS weights are missing so the 12 inch URS stabs werent used. 

I tried to google the URS stabs and got no info, so thank you for that. 

There is also a really nice older shibuya sight with the setup. But i hadnt decided to sell that or not. 























Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

UK_Stretch said:


> The bow is what it is - you can find plenty of info on the bay etc regarding value. Without a grip it might be a hard sell ... unless you find a collector with spares.
> 
> Stretch


I did read that the PSE Intrepid grip will fit it. I wonder if Jaeger has a grip that fits it? I will see if he has a grip for the PSE intrepid. 


Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

it appears the URS long rod has the right damper and weights. These do not fit my fiberbow dampers and doinker weights. The dampers and weights on the 8 inch stabs ( which i think are doinker) do not fit on the URS long rod. Though i think the teardrop short rod weight is older. I havent seen those in use in two decades. Pity there is only one. 















It looks like the end of the URS long rod is normal from the factory. 










Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

photos of the limbs















Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

The rest of the gear i was given, 

4 small easton chest protectors left handed 
one armguard sleeve small
12 bow slings colors are white, yellow and red
3 easton gear wallets

If any of you with a JOAD that has kids that could use any of this, pm me. 















also have some points, i think they are for youth arrows since the point weight is very small. 
ACC 50 grain bulge 1 pack
1214 45 grain bullet points 3 packs









Chris


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

The Intrepid was indeed designed so it could take Yamaha Eolla grips; the designer told me he did that intentionally because he liked the Yamaha grips so much 

And I had a Jager grip for my Intrepid for a while, so hopefully he'll be able to help you out.


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

Check out pictures of Kim Soo Nyung in Barcelona. She and Cho both used Yammys with URS stabilisers. The twins were designed to be shot without weights. But you could add extra weights... they were either M6 or M8 thread - sorry can’t remember. Kim Kyung Wook also used them in Atlanta. As most Korean women do now - they shot these rods with either no weights or minimal weights. It was how they were designed. Mass was built into the rod.

Something in your comments did trigger a vague memory that sometimes these cams with a thread adapter to use 1/4” weights. I might have dreamed that up...

Most important of all is that they look cool and are unusual :wink:

Stretch


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Stretch, i am beginning to think that whoever had this setup first was a world class archer or world level. This setup in the 90s would have been as top of the line as you could get. Shibuya sight, eolla riser and 42# limbs putting it top of the women's poundage and middle of men with 28-29 inch draw. Plus the URS stabs which you say were very expensive. This may have been a sponsored setup at the time from Yamaha. 

I am tempted to see if there is any info on the old warranty for the riser with the serial number to see if i can identify the original archer who had the setup.

they do look cool. I looked at Kim Kyung wook during Atlanta, she had a black set, but did not use weights on the side rods. The ends look same as these. 

Its very hard to find any video footage from Barcelona. All they show on the net is the opening ceremony with the arrow shot. I have searched for years for any of that footage.


Chris


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

https://youtu.be/QSh3nBXUowE

:wink:

Stretch


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

chrstphr said:


> Thanks Stretch, i am beginning to think that whoever had this setup first was a world class archer or world level. This setup in the 90s would have been as top of the line as you could get. Shibuya sight, eolla riser and 42# limbs putting it top of the women's poundage and middle of men with 28-29 inch draw. Plus the URS stabs which you say were very expensive. This may have been a sponsored setup at the time from Yamaha.
> 
> I am tempted to see if there is any info on the old warranty for the riser with the serial number to see if i can identify the original archer who had the setup.
> 
> ...


Don't forget though, in the 80s and 90s there wasn't really the broad selection of manufacturers we have now, if you wanted a good competition bow your choice was either Yamaha or Hoyt. 
Just thinking back to my junior days in the late 80s to mid 90s, every one of my archer friends and compatriots had one or the other, the carbon and ceramic Yamaha limbs really weren't that rare.

Here's the Eolla catalogue page for the stabilisers if you want to read a bit more on them . 🙂


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

UK_Stretch said:


> https://youtu.be/QSh3nBXUowE
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Stretch


Yes, i have that one. I mean the actual olympic footage of quals etc, team rounds, 


Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

DarkMuppet said:


> Don't forget though, in the 80s and 90s there wasn't really the broad selection of manufacturers we have now, if you wanted a good competition bow your choice was either Yamaha or Hoyt.
> Just thinking back to my junior days in the late 80s to mid 90s, every one of my archer friends and compatriots had one or the other, the carbon and ceramic Yamaha limbs really weren't that rare.
> 
> Here's the Eolla catalogue page for the stabilisers if you want to read a bit more on them . &#55357;&#56898;


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Uxmlarson (Nov 25, 2020)

chrstphr said:


> I was given some archery gear and i am not up to date on any desirability or value. I do know that there are Yamaha collectors but i know nothing on what is actively sought after and what is parts etc.
> 
> Have an Eolla riser (no grip) with standard size 3 limb insert. Riser is 25.5 from end to end. Yamaha rest and EX plunger. Condition is ok with paint missing in places.
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have any of this for sale?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Uxmlarson said:


> Do you happen to have any of this for sale?


Hi, i will pm you.


Chris


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

A couple of weeks ago I did an experiment: I offered a fully new GT 25 riser with C88 limbs to a Master lady in exchange of an Eolla with Carbon Ceramic limbs she was shooting in competition. 
She said she had two them, but she refused. Collector's item, there are a few still on the archery fields in Italy, but no way to buy one.

My son shot one of the first Eolla bows arrived in Italy when he was just Junior (17 years at that time). Good result, but at an Italian target championship, mysteriously he started with a very bad 90 mt, with arrows going everywhere. One distance only, and the Championship he was supposed to win was lost. I checked the bow after the distance, and found tiller of the upper limb was changed more than 1/2". Limbs failing? Not at all, I re-adjusted the tiller and the 3 other distances he had the scores we were expecting to see.
Changing tiller on Eolla is quite easy, just insert an Allen wrench on the stab hole ad operate the grub screw inside (no locking screw existing) . Can be done in a few seconds by anyone passing close to your bow. Still not sure what really happened that time, but after the championship, Michele switched to use Bernardini Ghibli and the Eolla was sold.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

The Eolla was the last truly great Yamaha bow. What followed set the stage for the end of their archery division, which was a great loss to the sport.


----------



## ahw (Dec 4, 2019)

Vittorio said:


> A couple of weeks ago I did an experiment: I offered a fully new GT 25 riser with C88 limbs to a Master lady in exchange of an Eolla with Carbon Ceramic limbs she was shooting in competition.
> She said she had two them, but she refused. Collector's item, there are a few still on the archery fields in Italy, but no way to buy one.


That offer transferable? I might be able to dig a set out of a closet somewhere


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Does anyone know why risers went from solid metal to using cutouts? Was it a manufacturing/process change that allowed it or was there a benefit to the cutout riser we see today? Or just a preference change with archers? The Eolla is a beautiful riser.


----------



## ahw (Dec 4, 2019)

Hikari said:


> Does anyone know why risers went from solid metal to using cutouts? Was it a manufacturing/process change that allowed it or was there a benefit to the cutout riser we see today? Or just a preference change with archers? The Eolla is a beautiful riser.



Wind and weight are the obvious reasons.

Unsure if that's actually why they did it though.


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

Hikari said:


> Does anyone know why risers went from solid metal to using cutouts? Was it a manufacturing/process change that allowed it or was there a benefit to the cutout riser we see today? Or just a preference change with archers? The Eolla is a beautiful riser.


It was a function of the materials used and the methods that were used for producing risers. Most risers (recurve and compound) of that era and earlier were made of magnesium compounds that were cast in (expensive) molds. The cost of those molds is part of the reason why you didn't see major design changes, if any, from year to year as we do now. That changed with the advent of CNC machining of aluminum risers like the Hoyt Radian and PSE Centra. 

I'm sure someone like GT can better explain the structural differences between magnesium and aluminum in recurve risers. But as it was explained to me years ago, magnesium is a more porous material than aluminum which is why risers needed to be solid as opposed to full of cutouts as they are when machined from aluminum. Also the magnesium was poured into a mold rather than cut from a solid block as is done with aluminum risers. That said, I do believe Rex Darlington (founder of Darton archery) experimented with and may have even sold some machined magnesium risers in the early 90s. 

The Yamaha Superfeel was a forged magnesium riser. That process was different than the process used to produce the Eolla which is why you see cutouts in the Superfeel. Although they're not really cutouts because the holes were made from the start of the process unlike an aluminum riser that starts as a block and is then cut with a CNC machine.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, the development of CNC machining allowing for affordable manufacturing of a useable cutout aluminum riser.

A machinist friend of mine back in the early ‘80s once made himself a copy of a TD2 riser out of aluminum. No cutouts. Thing was really heavy, too heavy to actually shoot.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Stash said:


> Yeah, the development of CNC machining allowing for affordable manufacturing of a useable cutout aluminum riser.
> 
> A machinist friend of mine back in the early ‘80s once made himself a copy of a TD2 riser out of aluminum. No cutouts. Thing was really heavy, too heavy to actually shoot.


You say that, but I recall him shooting it pretty well at the time. He did a remarkable job of machining it, too.

It’s perhaps notable that the first commercially available CNC machined riser was the left-handed part number for the Phil Grabel Golden Eagle of 1967. RH part numbers were die-cast aluminum, but lefties got fully machined and anodized risers.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> You say that, but I recall him shooting it pretty well at the time. He did a remarkable job of machining it, too.


I only got to try maybe 3 shots out of it, but I remember it felt like holding up an anvil. It was well over 40 years ago and I have no recollection how long he used it or what scores he shot with it and how they compared with his usual scores. 

But yeah, helluva job of machining it by hand.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Stash said:


> I only got to try maybe 3 shots out of it, but I remember it felt like holding up an anvil. It was well over 40 years ago and I have no recollection how long he used it or what scores he shot with it and how they compared with his usual scores.
> 
> But yeah, helluva job of machining it by hand.


I think I drew the thing at Caledon around ‘87-88, it was super steady, and certainly the heaviest riser I had ever picked up at the time. Didn’t actually cut any shots loose. Really an amazing machining job, if I recall correctly the guy was a tool and die maker who made the thing on a manual Bridgeport. He even exactly duplicated the cosmetic feature lines.

However, it was not all that much heavier than the Axis I worked on a bit over a decade later.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Today in Milano, during our Regional Championships ..


----------



## Uxmlarson (Nov 25, 2020)

ahw said:


> That offer transferable? I might be able to dig a set out of a closet somewhere


I might be interested, can you post some pics?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Yamaha bow and stabs etc have a new home with someone who will enjoy it. 

Chris


----------



## Uxmlarson (Nov 25, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what each of the eolla blocks do? 1,2,3 do they go down or up in poundage?


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> Yamaha bow and stabs etc have a new home with someone who will enjoy it.
> 
> Chris





Uxmlarson said:


> Can anyone tell me what each of the eolla blocks do? 1,2,3 do they go down or up in poundage?


Yes, they are the equivalent of having an adjustable limb bolt. #2 is the standard that they were shipped with. #1 will give you less poundage and a #3 more poundage. 



Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uxmlarson (Nov 25, 2020)

Bob Furman said:


> Yes, they are the equivalent of having an adjustable limb bolt. #2 is the standard that they were shipped with. #1 will give you less poundage and a #3 more poundage. Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


 Much appreciated!


----------

